
Elegant Async code in Swift - sachadso
https://github.com/s4cha/then
======
bsaul
This kind of libraries really is perfect. Very focused, obviously simple and
useful, no magic, and small. They make development easier one step at a time.
I wish the people behind a really great success.

Nitpick : i have the feeling the autolayout lib could still be even simpler.
Maybe by working in direct method call rather ascii like syntax, maybe using
common layout classes such as what apple did with stack views...

